# ISS to get 'Man Cave' Complete with Robot Butler



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.

http://www.universetoday.com/2010/03/24/iss-to-get-man-cave-complete-with-robot-butler/










.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

That's cool....I can only imagine how cramped everything was when they started out with the first module.. It's turning into a right nice apartment....:up:


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

Having a place just to relax on the ISS would be pretty sweet.

It's not as if they can step outside for a bit of a walk...


----------

